# ISO  Broccoli-cheese soup recipe



## caldjacq (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone! My daughter and I ate at this restaurant called the "Sweet Tomato" a wonderful salad bar and tons of soups!  They had an amazing vegetarian broccoli cheese soup!  I love broccoli cheese soup but this was really good.  This was the best I have every eaten in my life!  Could anyone help out in this area?  I have no clue as to where to even begin to start thanks.  Caldjacq


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a recipe from Kitchenelf for Cauliflower Soup that could be made into Broccoli Cheddar Cheese Soup.  Just substitute broccoli for the cauliflower and add some cheddar cheese to the recipe.  If you want to make it vegetarian use vegetable broth instead of chicken broth.  

Cauliflower or Broccoli Soup


----------

